# Sulieman dead



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Omar Suleiman, who for years headed Egyptian intelligence under ousted President Hosni Mubarak, has died in the USA.

He died in hospital in the early hours of Thursday, the official news agency Mena reported.

Gen Suleiman, who was in his seventies, was appointed vice-president by Mubarak in the last days of his rule.

He made a bid to stand for president in this year's election but was disqualified for technical reasons


----------



## anahuda (Jul 6, 2012)

humor has it that he was killed because he knows too much secrets about everything and those secrets should be buried with him. is that the cost of being a spy? *scary


----------

